# Agent Benjamín De los Santos-Barbosa



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Agent*
*Benjamín De los Santos-Barbosa*
Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Wednesday, April 19, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 32

*Tour:* 5 years, 6 months

*Badge #* 36373

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Incident Date:* 4/16/2017

*Weapon:* Handgun; .40 caliber

*Offender:* Charged with murder

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Agent Benjamín De los Santos-Barbosa succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained four days earlier following a vehicle pursuit in Ponce, Puerto Rico.

He and three other officers attempted to stop a vehicle for having illegal window tint. The driver, who was on parole for narcotics charges, led officers on a pursuit until he encountered a broken down vehicle in the roadway on Callejón Comercio. He then backed into the patrol car and opened fire as he exited his vehicle, striking Agent De los Santos-Barbosa in the head. The other officers, as well as a bystander, returned fire and wounded the subject.

The man was taken into custody and charged with 15 counts including murder, narcotics violations, and weapons violations.

Agent De los Santos-Barbosa remained on life support so that his organs could be donated.

Agent De los Santos-Barbosa had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for 5-1/2 years. He was predeceased by his sister, who also had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department but was slain in 2010 while off duty. He is survived by his nephew, who he obtained custody of after his sister's murder.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Superintendent Michelle Hernandez de Frayley
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

